
I Was the Mob Until the Mob Came for Me - walterbell
https://quillette.com/2018/07/14/i-was-the-mob-until-the-mob-came-for-me/
======
rhapsodic
As I've said before, the only way the internet rage mob culture will dissipate
is if participation in a rage mob carries the risk of being subject to a
retaliatory rage mob. That's why I love to read stories like this, and I wish
they happened more often.

